# What's the best in dash unit with screen?



## THE ONE (May 12, 2005)

I don't want to waste my $$$. so let me know Thanks


----------



## mrotero (Jan 22, 2011)

personally i like the jvc in dash dvd systems...


----------



## midwestrhyda (Feb 3, 2005)

you pay for what you get, i roll kenwood flipout touchscreens.but i will tell ya now that most of the flip outs have plastic gears so don't roll if you have juice with the tv out cause it'll fuk it up fast


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

It's a good question that will naturally spur debate based solely on personal preferences.....but in all retrospec if you stick with a well known "name brand" (I.E. Kenwood, Alpine, Pioneer, Eclipse, Etc.) you should be fine. Just pick the deck that fits your needs and personal preferences and know they are going to run a little more than the off brand flea market crap....but they are also going to last longer and give you the least hassle in the long run.


----------



## THE ONE (May 12, 2005)

Thanks for the input fellas.:thumbsup:


----------



## caddydaddy1 (Jul 14, 2009)

Good information. Been looking at them for my cutlass. Didn't really know what brand to go with.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

if your looking for a great used flip out check my thread out..if you need a double din i have about 12 brand new pioneers for sale 


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/47-c...avigation-unit-hard-drive-built-like-new.html


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

I just picked up the Pioneer 3300 bt. Its a double din and has built in bluetooth, dvd and cd player and I can control my IPod from the touch screen. Can also add rear camera, navigation and syrius radio. Maybe later. Also has amp outs and built in power for speaker wires. Right now I'm running my 4 stock door speakers and stock 8" sub with no amp and it sounds great.


----------



## BBIGBALLING (Mar 1, 2002)

jvc 830 series 2011 model


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

BBIGBALLING said:


> jvc 840 series 2011 model


fixed*


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

orientalmontecarlo said:


> if your looking for a great used flip out check my thread out..if you need a double din i have about 12 brand new pioneers for sale


I need a dbl Din for my sons Accord. All I need is for it to have SIRIUS satellite controls. (Dont really care for cd/dvd/nav/tuner)


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

i have jvc double dins for 190.oo they are xm/sirius ready front aux.usb

some specs.In-Dash Double DIN CD, MP3, WMA Receiver 
Adjustable illumination allows different colors to be chosen for display and controls 
Front USB port compatible with MP3, WMA, iPhone and iPod 
Wireless remote control included 
Loudness and subwoofer control 
Separated variable-color 
CEA-2006 compliant amplifier 
Power Output: 
Peak: 50 watts x 4 channels 
RMS: 20 watts x 4 channels 
CD Text Display 
MP3/WMA ID3 tag display (CD/USB) 
Playback and Audio Features: 

Playback of CD, CD-R, CD-RW, MP3, and WMA 
HS-IVi tuner with 18FM/6AM presets 
Station name recognition 
3 band parametric iEQ 
Pro EQ (3 band - level, frequency and Q control) 
Built-in 2-way control for ipod and iPhone 
24 bit Digital-to-analog converter for great sound reproduction Subwoofer control


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

what model JVC?


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

I WOULD SAY POINEER MAYBE ALPINE


----------



## spike90fleetwood (Jan 13, 2007)

X2 on the model of jvc


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

AGUILAR3 said:


> what model JVC?


JVC KW-XR610


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

i have the jvc 840 model double dins in stock for 450 these let you connect any iphone/itouch with motion x gps which means free gps navigation...i have sold/installed several of these already and the customers love the motion x feature and built in bluetooth


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

orientalmontecarlo said:


> i have jvc double dins for 190.oo they are xm/sirius ready front aux.usb
> 
> some specs.In-Dash Double DIN CD, MP3, WMA Receiver
> Adjustable illumination allows different colors to be chosen for display and controls
> ...


would you trade for a flip out? in my car now works awesome but because of clearence insues with my dash i had to relocate it where the heater was and swap since they were aproximatly the same size it wasnt much to modifiy


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

orientalmontecarlo said:


> i have the jvc 840 model double dins in stock for 450 these let you connect any iphone/itouch with motion x gps which means free gps navigation...i have sold/installed several of these already and the customers love the motion x feature and built in bluetooth


Any pics? never owned a jvc


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

i got the kenwood excelon.. with all the bells and whistles..


----------



## danny5.7 (Sep 7, 2011)

yup I like kenwood...alpine is good too but could be expensive


----------



## lowsammy (Jul 30, 2005)

Alot of people a year or so on here were touting the Jensen flips. I went and purchased the Jensen VM9312HD and dont have any complaints after a couple years of use. Plus Ive used the touch screen until I watched a movie then thats the only time I used the remote. Its in my dodge diesel with a little over 1300 watts to a Diamond 12". Flip still works great.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

.TODD said:


> would you trade for a flip out? in my car now works awesome but because of clearence insues with my dash i had to relocate it where the heater was and swap since they were aproximatly the same size it wasnt much to modifiy



nope sorry,everything i sell is brand new in the packaging,and to be honest no one here buys flip outs anymore at all like before ,so its kinda hard to get rid of one locally and let alone used but im sure you can sell it on here with a little bit of patience like i sold mine.


509Rider said:


> Any pics? never owned a jvc


of which jvc model?


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

i have about 6 different double dins all used some trade ins,all of them are in good condition cosmetically and function 100 percent i test all of them and most of the time they were installed by me and customers either traded in their car or traded up to a different model with more features or what not.

prices starting at 250 for a pioneer,jvc,kenwood,eclipse,alpine all the way to 6-700 for an upgraded avic z3....prices are for used double dins only...i dont deal with jensen,dual,phase linear or any other off-brand unless you want one brand new in the box sealed.

now for whoever is looking for a brand new double din that is loaded and has all the latest features and more then i have several in stock of pioneer double dins avh-p2300dvd price shipped is 350 with full factory warranty from pioneer brand new not refurbished or b stock like some online dealers. these sell for over 450 locally and in some cases even more because of installation...


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

Pm me with pictures n prices


orientalmontecarlo said:


> i have about 6 different double dins all used some trade ins,all of them are in good condition cosmetically and function 100 percent i test all of them and most of the time they were installed by me and customers either traded in their car or traded up to a different model with more features or what not.
> 
> prices starting at 250 for a pioneer,jvc,kenwood,eclipse,alpine all the way to 6-700 for an upgraded avic z3....prices are for used double dins only...i dont deal with jensen,dual,phase linear or any other off-brand unless you want one brand new in the box sealed.
> 
> now for whoever is looking for a brand new double din that is loaded and has all the latest features and more then i have several in stock of pioneer double dins avh-p2300dvd price shipped is 350 with full factory warranty from pioneer brand new not refurbished or b stock like some online dealers. these sell for over 450 locally and in some cases even more because of installation...


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

orientalmontecarlo said:


> i have about 6 different double dins all used some trade ins,all of them are in good condition cosmetically and function 100 percent i test all of them and most of the time they were installed by me and customers either traded in their car or traded up to a different model with more features or what not.
> 
> prices starting at 250 for a pioneer,jvc,kenwood,eclipse,alpine all the way to 6-700 for an upgraded avic z3....prices are for used double dins only...i dont deal with jensen,dual,phase linear or any other off-brand unless you want one brand new in the box sealed.
> 
> now for whoever is looking for a brand new double din that is loaded and has all the latest features and more then i have several in stock of pioneer double dins avh-p2300dvd price shipped is 350 with full factory warranty from pioneer brand new not refurbished or b stock like some online dealers. these sell for over 450 locally and in some cases even more because of installation...


Dies that have Bluetooth?


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

This dies Blue tooth son.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

509Rider said:


> Dies that have Bluetooth?


nope,it needs the adapter which costs an extra 140.00 not worth it imo ...if you want bluetooth for around the same price i can do the pioneer 3300bt for 400


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

if ur gonna want all the accessorie.. get one with it all to begin with..
mykenowood excelon has everything possible.. navi, bluetooth,
rear cam, sirius radio, etc.. everything already installed and working


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

playboi13 said:


> if ur gonna want all the accessorie.. get one with it all to begin with..
> mykenowood excelon has everything possible.. navi, bluetooth,
> rear cam, sirius radio, etc.. everything already installed and working


great recommendation:thumbsup:

basically all new models have these features already built in and some dont,so make sure your buying what you need and about adding navigation to an existing unit,sometimes it doesnt make sense to add a nav. unit because your all in one reciever then needs a brain/module to run the navigation plus they run for more than 200 in most cases...
only way to have navigation for free without having a built in naviagtion unit is buying a jvc or pioneer indash that has the iphone motion x navigation ready...then you will have navigation for whatever the app cost..FTW


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

orientalmontecarlo said:


> nope,it needs the adapter which costs an extra 140.00 not worth it imo ...if you want bluetooth for around the same price i can do the pioneer 3300bt for 400


 poctures of the 3300bt pioneer


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

I bought this a few months ago for my camry. I love it. Its huge, plays my ipod and movies on the ipod. plays dvds (i havent watched any yet) but the screen is really clear on the ipod movies. has hookup for a backup camera. super cheap and very easy to use

http://www.buy.com/pr/product.aspx?sku=220192774&sellerid=25789329


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

alpine is the best for the money, just depend where u get it and you there prices. warraty is good. jenson is ok.


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

orientalmontecarlo said:


> i have jvc double dins for 190.oo they are xm/sirius ready front aux.usb
> 
> some specs.In-Dash Double DIN CD, MP3, WMA Receiver
> Adjustable illumination allows different colors to be chosen for display and controls
> ...



son of a bitch were was this at when I spend 1700 on a double.din fukkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk k!lol


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

Pioneer avic


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

Any more duble din


orientalmontecarlo said:


> i have about 6 different double dins all used some trade ins,all of them are in good condition cosmetically and function 100 percent i test all of them and most of the time they were installed by me and customers either traded in their car or traded up to a different model with more features or what not.
> 
> prices starting at 250 for a pioneer,jvc,kenwood,eclipse,alpine all the way to 6-700 for an upgraded avic z3....prices are for used double dins only...i dont deal with jensen,dual,phase linear or any other off-brand unless you want one brand new in the box sealed.
> 
> now for whoever is looking for a brand new double din that is loaded and has all the latest features and more then i have several in stock of pioneer double dins avh-p2300dvd price shipped is 350 with full factory warranty from pioneer brand new not refurbished or b stock like some online dealers. these sell for over 450 locally and in some cases even more because of installation...


----------



## THE ONE (May 12, 2005)

Man this is some GREAT info. on these units....:thumbsup:


----------



## ss63panic (Mar 23, 2011)

I had a cheap flea market one it was good for the price but at times it frustrated the shit out of me... I got a jvc now and its been nothing but good.


----------

